

Don’t start with a monolith - narfz
http://martinfowler.com/articles/dont-start-monolith.html

======
swah
Reddit discussion since this one didn't pick up:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/39656q/dont_sta...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/39656q/dont_start_with_a_monolith/)

